# I have an old Direct Tv Tivo DSR 704



## kaylyn4w4 (Jan 22, 2009)

I have an old Direct tv Tivo and was wondering is there somthing I can do with it? I switched to dish for the Three way package(satelite,Phone,DSL Internet) and Direct Tv never wanted the old box back. There is some movies on it but I was hoping to use it still for recording tv just because of the ease of using it compared to Dishes box.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can only record with it if you subscribe to DirecTV, for that is all its tuners can tune.

You can watch the movies on it though.


----------



## kaylyn4w4 (Jan 22, 2009)

Can I use the recordable hard drive in it some how?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

you can put it in a pc.


----------



## kaylyn4w4 (Jan 22, 2009)

That is what I want to know how to do


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

put it in a pc and format with what OS you want to use.


----------

